
Internal versus External BLOBs in SQLite - i_feel_great
https://sqlite.org/intern-v-extern-blob.html
======
SQLite
I don't know who posted this story, but it is timely. Earlier today I was
working on a new related article
([https://www.sqlite.org/draft/fasterthanfs.html](https://www.sqlite.org/draft/fasterthanfs.html))
claiming that it is faster to read blobs out of SQLite than it is to read them
out of separate files on disk. Comments welcomed.

~~~
i_feel_great
I posted it. Timely indeed. I am trying to figure out a way to cache images
content for a web application without eating RAM or using up file handles.
Many proxy caches have Lua embedded and Lua has good drivers for SQLite3.
Anyone else have suggestions?

